# Weird bumps turned into scabs and exsessive shedding...?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be bug bites, could be a skin infection that is now healed. It looks like it's healed, so I think it should be ok .


----------



## alphaG (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello I think my golden has something similar to the bumps you described... what was your outcome? Did you ever find out what it was or what might have caused it?

Thanks!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My puppy came with bumps like that but some were quite swollen and had not started to dry up yet. Vet thought it was fire aunts but was guessing. As soon as we returned home from the breeder she got a tea tree oil bath and actually had to do a 2nd bath the next week before the inflammation went away. The good news is they haven't returned so guessing whatever critters were chomping on this baby were left at the breeders.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

You should always take your dog to the vet to diagnose and be treated, to be on the safe side.


----------



## alphaG (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello - I just wanted to follow up this thread... We took our dog to the vet after discovering the mysterious pea-sized bumps on his trunk/torso. He did a biopsy and diagnosed the condition as "Cutaneous histiocytosis". Cutaneous histiocytosis represents a benign, diffuse infiltration of histiocytes that occur on multiple locations in the skin as nodules and plaques. After a one week treatment of steroids the bumps slowly diminished in size and are now completely gone. The condition is not that common but is another one of these illnesses/conditions that is over represented in the Golden breed.


----------

